# bleeding gums on 2ww?



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello all..

Ive been keeping a 2ww diary but i just thought id ask...has anyone ever experienced bleeding gums on 2ww?

It happens to me around ovulation occasionally but the past three days its been quite noticeable and just now was quite a lot! Not just red saliva..bits of plasma too, ewwww!
Im on day 26 of my cycle now.
We are very naughty and are thinking of testing early (tomorrow  - day 27) 
Could this be a sign of AF?

Cheers!
Pip


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It can be a sign of pregnancy according to some.  Mainly anecdotal evidence.  But sounds like it could be a bfp for you...  I would be tempted to test...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I get bleeding gums around ovulation and on/off during 2ww and around AF.  I've heard it can be sign of pregnancy but it's certainly not been a sure sign for me I'm afraid 

I know I mentioned it to my dentist and GP and both said it would be down to hormone changes throughout cycle.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm just getting over bleeding gums.

Bleeding gums _can_ be a sign of pregnancy, it also occurs when taking aspirin and high hormone levels (ie: stimming)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

♀saỉla♀ said:


> I'm just getting over bleeding gums.
> 
> Bleeding gums _can_ be a sign of pregnancy, it also occurs when taking aspirin and high hormone levels (ie: stimming)


It can occur in natural cycles too, when no drugs are involved....as I've had  Although must say, mine were really bad with our 2nd IVF...gums were bleeding and so swollen and sore that I had to get something from chemist in end...was because I was over stimming that apparently caused it to get so bad 

Hope yours has cleared up ok 

...oh, and thanks for your PM hun 

Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No problem sweetie

I think the reason mine have bled the past couple of weeks (thankfully stopped now) was due to over-stimming on my last IUI. 29 follicles instead of 3


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

♀saỉla♀ said:


> No problem sweetie
> 
> I think the reason mine have bled the past couple of weeks (thankfully stopped now) was due to over-stimming on my last IUI. 29 follicles instead of 3


Think that could've been the reason !!!

Hope you're ok...

Good luck
Natasha xx


----------

